# Cable Recomendations



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i know this has been covered and i searched but couldn't find it. i'm in the market for a new mainline cable (5/8") and wanted to know what ya'll use. it's for my 300 machine. who makes good cables that last but don't cost $300 for 75'? i think i may actually do the tripple 25' thing but need to know who to buy from. 





paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> i know this has been covered and i searched but couldn't find it. i'm in the market for a new mainline cable (5/8") and wanted to know what ya'll use. it's for my 300 machine. who makes good cables that last but don't cost $300 for 75'? i think i may actually do the tripple 25' thing but need to know who to buy from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Here you go, they are formally SSC Spring Company. All their cable is good quality music wire. Depending on if you want No Core plastic Core or Wire Core cable 75" will cost you $119 to $172 http://www.draincables.com/pages/drain_58cables.html


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Good cable I use then too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rootster (May 21, 2009)

spartan cable 5/8x75 no core #4 best cable is costly but lasts longer even better with a 2 foot leader my opinon after 30 years


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Anly cable will last as long as you whipe it clean and oil it.
Anymore than 2 splices should be replaced. Even if it sits it still needs to be pulled out and oiled again every now and then. Depends on how many uses and stress on cable.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have two 5/8 fiftys in my 300 with the two foot leader. It's the Spartan "magnum" cable. Imo you won't find better. This cable has been used and abused in my machine for years without a problem. I do oil it on occasion and that's about it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i've got another related question. I currently use 5/8" cable. what do ya'll think of the .55 magnum size? i guess i could fit 100' vs. 75' in a drum if i switched to .55. is it worth it to go down in size? i very very rarely (once a year maybe?) clean any lines larger than 4".





paul


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> i've got another related question. I currently use 5/8" cable. what do ya'll think of the .55 magnum size? i guess i could fit 100' vs. 75' in a drum if i switched to .55. is it worth it to go down in size? i very very rarely (once a year maybe?) clean any lines larger than 4".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The trick with the double wound cable is not to over torque it. It builds torque a whole lot faster than the standard cable. Where as the 5/8 cable when the cutter gets caught in the blockage you can let the drum spin 10 to 12 times before you pull back to release the built up torque, the double wound cable you only want to let it turn 3 to 5 times. There is a small learning curve, but if you are good with your drum machine it is a worth while investment.

The downfall is replacing the ends takes some practice as well, if you repair your own cables. Oh and try to oil it up once a week, the inner core cable is the key to the double wound cable working good if it rusts out and breaks up into pieces the cable is junk then. I found the music wire from Drain Cables Direct is a much better cable than the spartan magnum cables.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> i've got another related question. I currently use 5/8" cable. what do ya'll think of the .55 magnum size? i guess i could fit 100' vs. 75' in a drum if i switched to .55. is it worth it to go down in size? i very very rarely (once a year maybe?) clean any lines larger than 4".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess what i have is the .55, it's been so long I couldn't remember. I do know it's the Magnum and I have 100', at least I know something.:blink:

Anyway it works and I've jammed it into some pretty tough spots, never a broken cable.
Wow, I see they went up in price. I guess I should know that too incase mine ever does go kapoot. Just over 200 bucks per 50 foot section.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Rootster said:


> spartan cable 5/8x75 no core #4 best cable is costly but lasts longer even better with a 2 foot leader my opinon after 30 years


Hi there Rooster, how about you head over to the introduction part of the forum and post an intro about yourself. Here is a link to help you get there. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have used draincable since they were service spring,never got a bad or brittle one yet .I like the 11/16 by 150' for my go68 hd gorlitz this one has been on over 3 yrs now


----------

